# Derailer



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You know those hunks of steel that they put on the rial of a siding just before the switch to the mail line?

They are designed to derail a car should it start rolling towards the mainline.

Does anyone have a source for them in our Scale? ( 1:29 or so) 

Anybody making their own?

Anyone doing anything to prevent cars from entering the mainline unexpectedly? 

JJ


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know of any. 

Golding sticks the little blue Aristo driver between the ties.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

John 
I had an active one way back . 
need to find the photo 










it worked for a year or so,


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Is this what you’re talking about? 








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3286/3157434496_567400a734_z.jpg 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/spacecamp/3157434496/ 


Here’s another: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/in_livingcolor/3622835410/ 
(This one won’t let me embed the photo) 

Wasn’t there an LGB loco that came with a rerailing frog (maybe that WP&Y diesel)? Maybe you could cut one of those in half & use it as a starting point.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yup That's it. I wanted to know if any one was making them for their RR


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

ALL right , Burls back!!!!! lots of cool photos on that flicker site. lots of detail shots.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya but he can't tell us were he's been!!


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

A fist sized rock should do the trick. Paint it orange for added effect.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ;

I made these out of Plastruct "I" or "H" beams. 



















You just do some cutting with a razor saw and cememt some Plastruct "L" and flat stock to it clear the foot of the rail and to butt against the tie. Also file the "wheel-in" side of the derail to raise the flange to the rail head.

Best,
David Meashey


----------

